# Late 60s/70s rock LPS that came with posters



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.

Get down onnit.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

I vividly remember this one


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

These two - North America-only press- ones are hard to score:

Black Sabbath - Master of reality

Van der graaf Generator - The least we can do is wave to each other


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Man - Be good to Yourself at least once a day 
came with a huge map of Wales attached to the inner gatefold so when you opened it it folded right out.
Had lots of others with posters
Black Oak Arkansas - High on the Hog
Aerosmith - Live Bootleg

Thats off the top of my head


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Hendrix - Smash Hits
Beatles - s/t
Fields - s/t


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Pink Fairies - _Kings of Oblivion_ (1973). It is a triptych kind of thing where the three members of the band were shown in a preferred environment. I still have it.

Larry Wallis - casino
Duncan Sanderson - favourite bar
Russell Hunter - hooked up to a drip feed containing Benedictine


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Beggar's Opera - Pathfinder
MoI - Burnt Weenie...
Pink Floyd - DSoM
JT - Benefit
JT - Thick As A Brick (newspaper)
The Who - [email protected]


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Camel - Breathless

Came with a quite large poster. 

Still have mine in mint++ condition.


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Renaissance - A Song For All Seasons


----------

